# [openTTD] "Aviators Aircraft Set" & "Better vehicle names" kombinieren?



## ruyven_macaran (17. Mai 2011)

Hab zwar irgendwie die Befürchtung, dass das ein weiteres Kapitel der Story "ruyven fragt, keiner antwortet" wird - aber ich versuchs mal. Und zwar im "falschen" Forum, da es in der Simulationsecke doch verdammt selten um WiSims geht 


Für OpenTransportTycoonDeluxe gibts unter anderem die newGRFs "Better vehicle names" und "Aviator Aircraft Set" (auch als "av8" bekannt). Erstere gibt allen Fahrzeugen die realistischen Namen aus TTO anstelle der Phantasiekürzel aus TTD, was ich gerade bei den Zügen sehr nett finde. Letztere tauscht den kompletten Flugzeugfuhrpark gegen einen umfangreicheren, feiner modellierten und vor allen Dingen wesentlich besser gebalanceten.
Problematisch wirds, wenn man vernünftigte Flugzeuge und vernünftige Zugnamen im gleichen Spiel will. Denn B-V-N scheint nicht einfach die Namen zu ändern, sondern die Fahrzeuge gegen identische mit anderem Namen austauschen. Lädt man beide newGRFs werden die Originalflugzeuge also zweimal gelöscht (soweit, so gut) und stattdessen der av8-Satz eingesetzt (immer noch gut) und zusätzlich auch der B-V-N-Satz (ganz schlecht - nicht nur, dass es die Liste zuspamt, es stehen der AI schlichtweg weiterhin die lächerlich billigen Originalflugzeuge zur Verfügung)

Kennt jemand einen Ausweg?
(Möglichkeit, nur den Zug-Teil von B-V-N anzuwenden, eine GRF, die alle Flugzeuge löscht und die man zwischen beiden laden könnte, einen alternativen Namens- oder Zugsatz für Schienenfahrzeuge?)


----------

